# I'll miss you, Old Man.



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

After many weeks of struggling, today finally saw an end put to Scrabble's suffering. 

We went to the vet after noticing that the abscess was growing again, and this time it was just too much. There was a tumour under the abscess and his entire face was swollen. I made the decision and I feel awful. I just miss him so much, and it was only a little over an hour ago. I know it was the right thing to do, but it was never going to be the right time. 

I'm not sure I'll be done crying for a while now, and my biggest regret is that it couldn't have waited two more days, to be with me on my birthday. It wouldn't have been right to keep him alive for a selfish reason like that. 

This Old Man Rat was so special, I don't think people understand. He was just _special_. I love him, I wish he could have recovered and lived in my room with the other boys, for at least a little while before he passed. But it didn't happen and I feel so horrible that he had to spend his last weeks alone. I don't even feel confident I made the right decision. It's the worst kind of feeling. 

But he's with me now, wrapped in his hammock and lying in a little box. I'll bury him tomorrow. 

I'll miss you, Old Man. People say it all the time but I really mean it. I will miss you so, so much. 

He hated baths









But he loved the garden









And after a run in the garden, nothing beat an ice-pop









We always called him the Old Heartbreaker, and he's lived up to his title today.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

He was adorable. I'm so sorry for your loss.  You did the right thing by letting him go, though, I think. It's a hard decision to make, but if he was suffering and there wasn't anything else you could do... it was for the best. And even though he was alone at the end, he must have felt extremely loved, because you two obviously had a great bond.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh babsim so sorry  it doesn't get any easier. R.I.P scrabble you good ol man you! Play hard until your human reunites with you once again!


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about his passing. I hope that I am that courageous and unselfish when that time comes for me and my boys.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Your unselfishness was the best option for him at the end and even though you question your decision, I hope you come to realize you did the right thing. Scrabble understood & loves you more for putting him ahead of your personal wants! Hugs to you!


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Scrabble's passing.  I'm going along with the flow and saying that you did the kindest thing for him. Making that kind of decision is so hard, and I can only hope to be that unselfish with my boys when their time comes. Sending much love from myself and the furry monsters.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kindness. Feeling a bit more confident in my decision today, without the immediate grief clouding my vision. He just wasn't enjoying life with that thing on his face, it was huge and he constantly tipped and shook his head whenever it touched off anything (which was more and more often since he wasn't used to accommodating for that extra attachment on his face). 

Thanks so much though. It feels a lot better to know that other people who are knowledgeable about rats think it was the right thing to do. We're going to bury him under that pink plant out in the garden that he always used to sit under when he was out. I think he'd appreciate that, given he scent-marked it every time he sat there  I'll miss him so much, it's just strange with the empty cage and everything.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss....R.I.P. Scrabble. I agree with everyone else, you made the right, and unselfish decision. I have yet to lose a ratty, but I have had to make that decision for our dog and it was heartwrenching too. *hugs and love*


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I can do no more that to repeat what has already been said. You made an unselfish decision based on what was best for Scrabble, please don't doubt yourself. Morn the loss, but don't beat yourself up. RIP Scabble.


----------

